# Are you a completist?



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Have you ever sought to collect the complete works of a particular composer? Do you think this is a worthwhile pursuit, or should we accept that all composers have a few duds that are best avoided?

I personally have attempted to collect the complete works of JS Bach (and I have an excel spreadsheet to prove it!). Many years ago I bought a Complete Bach box set on Brilliant Classics but this upset me because some of the recordings were terrible and there were arbitrary omissions. I then got rid of that and started filling up my Bach collection with individual CDs or smaller box sets. I now have about 80-90% of Bach's pieces (excluding the doubtful ones) in my collection. I will probably have to buy the Haenssler Complete Bach Edition (which is more comprehensive than Brilliant's) to fill in those gaps, although I feel as if this would be cheating!

I have not listened to every piece yet, but I take great satisfaction in knowing that I _could_ listen to any aria from the Schemellis Gesangbuch or any chorale setting or any allemande for keyboard, should I feel so inclined.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

It depends on the composer.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Especially for composers I love I try to hear everything at least once. I do have the BC Complete editions of Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach, but I haven't gotten completely through any of them.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> It depends on the composer.


For which composers would you consider yourself a completist?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Mahler? Maybe...........


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Not really. I try to be selective, which is why I don't (yet) buy those complete works mega-boxes, but the gaps are getting slimmer with a fair number of composers. It's not always because I'm trying to get a missing piece, but sometimes one happens to be included on an album I purchase for another oftentimes missing piece that I do really want to have a recording of.

For me, Schoenberg, Berg and Webern are composers I've got almost everything of, except posthumous works and works without opus numbers. Webern pretty much fits in a 3CD set, Berg on 1 disc plus the 2 operas, and Schoenberg is pretty well covered in the 11CD Sony Boulez box. Mahler: well, there are all of the symphonies and the song cycles and there isn't much else. It wasn't intentional that I got just about everything. Bruckner: again, after the symphonies, is there much else? Oops! I don't have his first 2 numbered ones, I think. Schubert: those early symphonies... do I want them? Dvořák, the same. I don't feel that I have to have all of his. Etc.

Yes, there are gaps and I will not likely ever fill them all.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm looking at the music I have and it looks like I'm more completist by genre than by composer. I prefer having Mozart's piano concertos and quintets, Schubert's symphonies and impromptus, Haydn's piano trios, etc. than having the entire output of each of those composers.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Especially for composers I love I try to hear everything at least once. I do have the BC Complete editions of Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach, but I haven't gotten completely through any of them.


I would not consider myself a completist for Mozart because, from what I have heard, there is a vast qualitative gap between his masterpieces and his juvenilia. Bach is so satisfying for completists because, although there are a few shorter throwaway pieces (which are fun to collect, by the way), I haven't come across many duds yet.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Apropos: trazom above.

Those genre boxes are seductive :devil: Maybe I'm living a lie: I've got a number of them, too


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> Apropos: trazom above.
> 
> Those genre boxes are seductive :devil: Maybe I'm living a lie: I've got a number of them, too


Yes, those genre box sets are a weakness of mine also. I have, for example, Haydn's complete symphonies, complete concertos, complete piano sonatas, complete piano trios... I have so far resisted his complete baryton trios but I understand they're available on Brilliant Classics as well.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> Mahler? Maybe...........


I too have the complete works of Mahler, but I must admit I cheated.

Still, it's easier for collecting more modern composers who generally have smaller outputs and fewer spurious works.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

No, I'm no longer a completist, though my younger self would be horrified at this later acceptance of collection imperfection. When all that mattered was Beethoven (a long time ago) then maybe. 

I'm partial to knowing all of a favoured composer's string quartets and I use them as a bellwether as to whether further exploration is likely to be fruitful. I do have all of Webern's works almost accidentally, and all but one or two of Mahler's. I just happen to have recordings of all but a tiny number of Schumann's solo piano works as well.


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

Seems to be a duplicate of this older thread. The answer for me is no, I am not a completist per se. If I happen to want all of a composer's work, it's because I happen to like them. No point in getting junk to clog up a nice, personal, selective library.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

As long as I have a decent cross-section of a composer's more important work then I'm happy - obviously the more I like the composer the more individual works I'm likely to seek out but it doesn't turn into a completion fixation (which in many cases is impossible anyway as often there is something that hasn't been recorded before or perhaps currently unavailable). In the case of composers who weren't exactly prolific - i.e. Mahler and Ravel - it didn't take all that much money or effort for me to obtain their complete works over a relatively short period of time, and in the more clear-cut case of Webern it was done in one convenient hit by simply buying the 6-disc DG box.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm definitely someone that likes to have, if not the complete works of a composer, than all of the major works. I want to be a music educator someday and I would love to have most major works of all major composers in my library so that I can pull one up at any time for my students. I also love hearing the progression of a composer's style over time (this applies much more to composers in the 19th century and beyond I guess) and that's another reason I love to have a composers complete works within reason.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Winterreisender said:


> I would not consider myself a completist for Mozart because, from what I have heard, there is a vast qualitative gap between his masterpieces and his juvenilia. Bach is so satisfying for completists because, although there are a few shorter throwaway pieces (which are fun to collect, by the way), I haven't come across many duds yet.


While it's true there is a qualitative gap from his juvenilia to his mature masterpieces, I would also say that that there is still much quality among his early work. At his very worse, Mozart is never less than charming, pleasurable, and melodic. Usually the worst you can say is that they are light, forgettable, and somewhat banal; but what child's/teenager's music can one NOT say that about? There are also a great many gems that point towards the greatness to come.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Varese. His output fits on 2 CDs. I would like to have everything by Mahler, and Schoenberg. I need Schoenberg's wind quintet, but the recording I prefer is out of print. I must be pretty close to having all of Ligeti's music. I have three box sets. And I'd like to have everything by Lutoslawski.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi : I own every work, once or twice at least  as well as Puccini, Donizetti and Bellini.
As far as recordings and available :tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I've never been interested in owning every work by any composer, not even JS Bach. However, I have had obsessive periods where I bought every recording of particular works including Bach's Goldbergs and the WTC. I don't do that any more.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

I'd say I'm a completist, big time...


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Winterreisender said:


> Yes, those genre box sets are a weakness of mine also. I have, for example, Haydn's complete symphonies, complete concertos, complete piano sonatas, complete piano trios... I have so far resisted his complete *baryton trios* but I understand they're available on Brilliant Classics as well.


I have two discs of these on ASV. Pleasant enough, but they are not the greatest of his works ... and the ones on these CDs are (presumably) selected ahead of the others for reasons of quality or appeal. I understand the attraction of collections, but I think this repertoire was enough to cure me of the compulsion


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> While it's true there is a qualitative gap from his juvenilia to his mature masterpieces, I would also say that that there is still much quality among his early work. At his very worse, Mozart is never less than charming, pleasurable, and melodic. Usually the worst you can say is that *they are light, forgettable, and somewhat banal*; but what child's/teenager's music can one NOT say that about? There are also a great many gems that point towards the greatness to come.


I agree with you. 
Even at his most forgettable, Mozart is "is never less than charming, pleasurable, and melodic" as are many other works from the later C18 by a wide variety of composers. Mozart, of course, went on to create numerous exemplars in a variety of genres but I seldom listen to (for example) the early symphonies of Mozart - as you say, they can appear 'light, forgettable, and somewhat banal'


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I agree with you.
> Even at his most forgettable, Mozart is "is never less than charming, pleasurable, and melodic" as are many other works from the later C18 by a wide variety of composers. Mozart, of course, went on to create numerous exemplars in a variety of genres but I seldom listen to (for example) the early symphonies of Mozart - as you say, they can appear 'light, forgettable, and somewhat banal'


Geez, don't let some of the fellows from the "Mozart's Genius" thread see this guys (in the chummy "you guys" sense, all inclusive to women as well Eva..  ), you'll have a war on your hands.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm obsessive-compulsive by nature, so I'd always yearned to have complete sets of composers' works. For some time, however, I've preferred to use Youtube or Spotify when I want to listen to the complete works--in chronological order!--of a composer like Beethoven, Schoenberg, Stravinsky, or whoever. Ownership is not necessary for that purpose. 

I try only to have cds that are in regular play in my collection (another sign of ocd, btw).


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Sad person that I am yes. Mahler, Brahms, Mozart, Wagner, Richard Strauss, Beethoven, Shostakovitch, Bruckner, Sibelius ad nauseum. Not confined to the classical repertoire either I'm afraid.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Even all of Brahms's 200-odd lieder plus all the folksong arrangements? That accounts for about a quarter of his entire output so I salute your dedication.


----------



## drnlaw (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes and no, although mostly no. Probably the only composer that I've attempted to do that with, including every single obscure work of every genre that I can find, is Mahler. But for a few others I've done that with their orchestral, choral, vocal, and operatic works only, and not their chamber or piano works. Composers that come to mind that I've done that with are Nielsen, Sibelius, Bruckner, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, and Vaughn Williams.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I am not usually a completist but made an exception for the Complete Mozart Edition (Brilliant) when I saw it (170CDs) for £20 in a charity shop.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Even for great composers like Mozart, Haydn, Dvorak, etc., I will probably never be a completist. Here are some difficulties.

1. Just getting a complete list of compositions and matching what I am hearing to something on that list is hard. For Mozart, I am using the K6 numbering, which is not consistently used by everyone (K1 is still quite popular). Others have opus and catalogue numbers both being used by different people. The names of pieces are often similar.

2. There are works that may or may not have been written by the composer in question.

3. Not everything gets recorded or is easily found.

4. Even if I have heard everything a composer wrote, have I heard a good version of it? Interpretations can vary wildly.

5. There are certain genres I enjoy more than others. I may never hear Schubert's lieder, but I do want to hear his orchestral output.

6. Some works have multiple instruments that they can be played on. Piano vs. harpsichord and woodwind swap-outs are common troubles.

7. Some catalogue items are just works that have been combined, made into suites, transcripted, or otherwise modified from another work. I do not always have the patience for these "remix" pieces.

Within some boundaries, though, I can be a completist. I am reasonably certain that I have heard all of Mozart's piano concertos and all of Haydn's symphonies. Generally, though, I just explore the output that sounds like it has the greatest chance of appealing to me, and if I end up completing something, that is just a bonus.


----------



## Howling Moon (Jan 8, 2015)

Add me to the Mahler list. I have the Complete Works EMI Box set and gifted to a few friends as well. I've succumbed to too many complete symphony/complete sonata-type box sets, which I think is a mistake as it makes each individual piece less of an EVENT.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Defining "completest" in a somewhat different sense, I am still prone to the compulsion to collect every recording ever issued on LP or CD of Scheherazade, the New World Symphony, and The Planets.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

geralmar said:


> Defining "completest" in a somewhat different sense, I am still prone to the compulsion to collect every recording ever issued on LP or CD of ... the New World Symphony


Including the versions for piano duets, I hope 

Seriously, though, there must be hundreds of versions of this, including some right duff ones that would be better used as coasters under your beer mug. Surely, you don't mean 'every recording ever issued'? (((If you *do*, then fair enough!)))

Ps - there appear to be over 600 listed on this site alone http://www.discogs.com/artist/268272-Antonín-Dvořák?query=new+world&page=26


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Including the versions for piano duets, I hope
> 
> Seriously, though, there must be hundreds of versions of this, including some right duff ones that would be better used as coasters under your beer mug. Surely, you don't mean 'every recording ever issued'? (((If you *do*, then fair enough!)))
> 
> Ps - there appear to be over 600 listed on this site alone http://www.discogs.com/artist/268272-Antonín-Dvořák?query=new+world&page=26


I wish you hadn't done that.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

geralmar said:


> I wish you hadn't done that.


I'm sure that you can either get the search engine to block that result, seek therapy or locate a skilled divorce lawyer - as your preference takes you :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Overall absolutely yes, as regards major composer´s major works.

But never had the inclination to own _all_ available recordings of a work - only recordings illustrating considerable varieties of interpretation.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, completist with regard to many composers as well as conductors. All of Mravinsky, almost all of Haitink, Dutoit, Gergiev, Rozhdestvensky, Gardiner, Pinnock, and so on. Mostly I venture into the unknown with a trusted conductor.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> Yeah, completist with regard to many composers as well as conductors. All of Mravinsky, almost all of Haitink, Dutoit, Gergiev, Rozhdestvensky, Gardiner, Pinnock, and so on. Mostly I venture into the unknown with a trusted conductor.


Conductors/musicians: a good point. I´ve collected most of Mravinsky, Scherchen & Mengelberg, for example - and big chunks of Talich, Barrere, Gould, Yudina, Horowitz studio, Nyiregyhazi, etc.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I was inspired by this thread to pick another sequence of 10 K numbers for Mozart to try. I still ended up skipping 255-257 because I did not want that vocal music at this time. I am branching out by trying the 258 and 259 Missa Brevis works. It will take me a long time, if ever, before I am a true 600+ piece completist on Mozart.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Even all of Brahms's 200-odd lieder plus all the folksong arrangements? That accounts for about a quarter of his entire output so I salute your dedication.


Yes, all the lieder, all the chamber music, all the symphonies. Over the years I have picked up all the volumes of the the DG Brahms Edition. Not listened to it all yet but I have done all the lieder.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Complete editions of the following

Mahler
Webern
Brahms
Chopin
Tallis
Ravel
Messiaen
Poulenc 

Huelgas Ensemble CDs (well I will have soon)


Mercury Living Presence Boxsets
Schubert Lieder, Symphonies,Quartets and Choral Works
Schumann Symphonies, Piano Works and Lieder
Haydn Symphonies and String Quartets



And 2 complete editions of Rachmaninov (the Decca was released after the Brilliant Classics - well what can a poor Rach fanatic do?)




Amongst others!!



Answer to OP: Probably


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Even all of Brahms's 200-odd lieder plus all the folksong arrangements? That accounts for about a quarter of his entire output so I salute your dedication.


I also cheated with Brahms by getting this Complete Works set. The chamber music is the real highlight, but the lieder are very appealing to me. I have not been through it in enough detail to say exactly how comprehensive it is.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

bharbeke said:


> 1. Just getting a complete list of compositions and matching what I am hearing to something on that list is hard. For Mozart, I am using the K6 numbering, which is not consistently used by everyone (K1 is still quite popular). Others have opus and catalogue numbers both being used by different people. The names of pieces are often similar.


Yes this is also a challenge with Bach. Many of the BWV pieces are now not believed to be by Bach, but this is often based on stylistic analysis which is not entirely conclusive. And some of these piece are still recorded anyway, and I still want to own them!



bharbeke said:


> 5. There are certain genres I enjoy more than others. *I may never hear Schubert's lieder*, but I do want to hear his orchestral output.


You'd be missing out big time! 



bharbeke said:


> 7. Some catalogue items are just works that have been combined, made into suites, transcripted, or otherwise modified from another work. I do not always have the patience for these "remix" pieces.


Ah yes, like BWV 1043 = 1062, and BWV 1049 = 1057. And then of course many BWV pieces are Bach's transcriptions of other composers, which aren't always terribly appealing, but still essential for the completist.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


> Have you ever sought to collect the complete works of a particular composer? Do you think this is a worthwhile pursuit, or should we accept that all composers have a few duds that are best avoided?
> 
> I personally have attempted to collect the complete works of JS Bach (and I have an excel spreadsheet to prove it!). Many years ago I bought a Complete Bach box set on Brilliant Classics but this upset me because some of the recordings were terrible and there were arbitrary omissions. I then got rid of that and started filling up my Bach collection with individual CDs or smaller box sets. I now have about 80-90% of Bach's pieces (excluding the doubtful ones) in my collection. I will probably have to buy the Haenssler Complete Bach Edition (which is more comprehensive than Brilliant's) to fill in those gaps, although I feel as if this would be cheating!
> 
> I have not listened to every piece yet, but I take great satisfaction in knowing that I _could_ listen to any aria from the Schemellis Gesangbuch or any chorale setting or any allemande for keyboard, should I feel so inclined.


Yes, I am a completist on the great composers' genres. For example I have all of Bach's surviving orchestral music, harpsichord music.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> For example I have all of Bach's surviving orchestral music, harpsichord music.


Wow, I'd love to know what recordings you have of Bach's suites and suite movements BWV 832-845, or the fugues and fughettas BWV 944-962?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


> Wow, I'd love to know what recordings you have of Bach's suites and suite movements BWV 832-845, or the fugues and fughettas BWV 944-962?


Orchestral music are from HIP groups and there are lots to choose from. The major harpsichord music are from players like Gustav Leonhardt, Christophe Rousset, Trevor Pinnock, Masaki Suzuki, Robert Hill, Richard Egarr. I think I have most of the harpsichord music.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Winterreisender said:


> Have you ever sought to collect the complete works of a particular composer? Do you think this is a worthwhile pursuit, or should we accept that all composers have a few duds that are best avoided?
> 
> I have not listened to every piece yet, but I take great satisfaction in knowing that I _could_ listen to any aria from the Schemellis Gesangbuch or any chorale setting or any allemande for keyboard, should I feel so inclined.


This might maybe interest you:

http://www.baroquecds.com/732Web.html

It is played in the glorious pre-authentic style, but still worth a listen.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Authentic, all the way, man! :tiphat:


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I am a completist, but is more difficult to be a completist in classical music since there a LOT of recordings of a single work and in my country, classical music CDs are more expensive than non-classical CDs.:angel:


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Oh my yes. The Unheard Beethoven project began as a result of my compatriot Willem and I getting together on DalNet and trying to assemble recordings of all of Beethoven's compositions. To our horror, we discovered literally hundreds of items in Beethoven's work catalogues that had never been recorded. And that got us to creating midi-synthesized versions of them so we could hear them. That obsession has paid off: spurred in part by our website, now all of the works with opus numbers and WoO numbers have been recorded (though annoyingly, about half a dozen of Beethoven's lieder have still NEVER been recorded complete, with all of the verses) and a great many items from the Hess and Biamonti catalogues have been recorded as well. But there are still items unrecorded, and we're still creating new sound files as things are discovered both by others and by us.


----------



## Chromatose (Jan 18, 2016)

The only composer who's work I'm trying to collect all of is Beethoven.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

I used to be. When I first started listening to classical music, I decided I would first listen to every Beethoven symphony. The first two turned me off before I heard the others. Since then I listen to the popular works first, then go delving in further.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

I am a completionist. I only hope the will be some who will be a one for me.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

In my quest for Bach completism I bought this CD of spurious cantatas in order to fill in my BWV gaps.










can anyone beat that?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Winterreisender said:


> In my quest for Bach completism I bought this CD of spurious cantatas in order to fill in my BWV gaps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not good enough for a true completist - what about Disc 1 of this set? :lol:


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Not good enough for a true completist - what about Disc 1 of this set? :lol:


Yes ok, you're right. There are also two CDs of "Apocryphal Bach Masses" and "Apocryphal Motets" and even an "Apocryphal St. Luke Passion" available on the CPO label.

Does anyone else collect doubtful works out of archival interest?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


> Does anyone else collect doubtful works out of archival interest?


I went through a period of listening to all the reconstructions of the St Mark Passion. I see in hindsight how sick I was.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Completionist? Well, yes and no - I have my "bookend-composers" i.e. those whose music I can't be without and therefore I have collected all their works - E.G. JSBach, Rachmaninov, Chaikovskii, Shostakovich, Tournemire, Brahms, Mahler, and Messiaen.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Stirling said:


> I am a completionist. I only hope the will be some who will be a one for me.


... had to think a bit, but then I got it .


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Winterreisender said:


> Yes ok, you're right. There are also two CDs of "Apocryphal Bach Masses" and "Apocryphal Motets" and even an "Apocryphal St. Luke Passion" available on the CPO label.
> 
> Does anyone else collect doubtful works out of archival interest?


Oh yes, and the reconstructed St. Mark Passion while we're at it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm definitely a completist. Many versions of the complete Bach WTC, Beethoven Symphonies, Mozart Keyboard Concertos, etc.

However, I draw the line at the complete Mozart Symphonies, Haydn String Quartets and Haydn Symphonies.

I only have so much time for listening.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, I am. It's not obsessive, but I do in general try to get as many works as is possible by my favorite composers. I'll do that before I start buying multiple recordings of the same "favorite" work.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I'm definitely a completist. Many versions of the complete Bach WTC, Beethoven Symphonies, Mozart Keyboard Concertos, etc.
> 
> However, I draw the line at the complete Mozart Symphonies, Haydn String Quartets and Haydn Symphonies.
> 
> *I only have so much time for listening.*


Listening? Huh? You mean, that has some connection to being a record/CD collecting completist?

As for my Mozart and Haydn symphonies and Haydn quartets ... I probably have a complete collection of every collection of these works. Do I listen to every disc? Hah! I'm a collecting completist, not a freakin' sound masochist!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> Listening? Huh? You mean, that has some connection to being a record/CD collecting completist?
> 
> As for my Mozart and Haydn symphonies and Haydn quartets ... I probably have a complete collection of every collection of these works. Do I listen to every disc? Hah! I'm a collecting completist, not a freakin' sound masochist!


Blasphemy! 

I think I'm a 'completist' in a sense - but this is always composer-dependent. If I really like composer or a set of works by a composer, I will generally want to acquire the entire set. For eg., I recently 'finished' acquiring all of Dvorak's symphonies and now intend to 'complete' my collection of Schubert symphonies. Korsakov's Snow Maiden is also on my list right now, since I'm a fan of his operas and would like to get to know all of them. Also, I eventually want to 'complete' traversing all of Haydn's symphonies and then Mozart's. Afterwards, I'll probably turn to 'completing' the Mahler, Bruckner and Shostakovich symphonies.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Addenda post --

ArkivMusic offers *Beethoven: The Symphonies / Thielemann, Vienna* as a "Weekend Special", and so I ordered the set. Do I need another set of Beethoven symphonies? Probably not. Am I addicted to collecting such sets? Probably. In any case, I looked over my Beethoven collection and saw I did not have that set. So ....









Is that what you mean by being a "completist"?


----------

